# To Clean or Not to Clean



## BigTone (Jan 8, 2014)

I just pulled my kayak of the wall in my garage to clean her up and start getting ready for the season. Just wondering how many people Clean their kayaks before using. I've heard it's a good idea to clean before switching bodies of water but how about for the kayak?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Well , I clean mine after every trip....Makes them last longer look better and a better resale value. Some guys never clean theirs


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I keep mine pretty clean.


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Always wash it down after every trip. First of the year flip it over and wash and check for any damage.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that's what I call a fishing Yak!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

chris1162 said:


> I keep mine pretty clean.


killin me smalls......


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

chris1162 said:


> I keep mine pretty clean.


Na dang!!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Never clean mine but i may let it sit outside a few days after a nasty trip to let the rain and the bugs work on it a little bit before bringing it into the garage.

Just like Ive never washed my waders that i mostly only use for winter catfishing in the kayak with liver and cut bait.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I give them a quick splash down and blow out to get the spiders and such out after winter storage, but seldom do anything during the season. If after a particular nasty session they might get a wash down but that is about it.


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

I have a faint mud line on mine that stays on it most of the year. I try to wash it before I hang it up for the season.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

In freshwater, I usually don't bother but in the bays, it keeps the salt from caking up on the inside.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Once a yr wash.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Mine got the yearly wash last week. Once a year lets me remember that it's actually a green kayak and not mud brown


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

Judging by the responses and screen names so far it looks like the Walleye/Saugeye guys are the only guys that wash their boats after every trip. They probably subscribe to Good Housekeeping and watch Martha Stewart as well.

Just kidding guys! I wish I had the discipline to wash my yak after every trip but I am far too lazy.


----------



## In and out Trout (Apr 7, 2017)

Keeping your boat clean reduces the spread of invasive plants and other crap. Always a good idea to give it a quick rinse with the hose!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

YAK_THE_FLIPPER said:


> Judging by the responses and screen names so far it looks like the Walleye/Saugeye guys are the only guys that wash their boats after every trip. They probably subscribe to Good Housekeeping and watch Martha Stewart as well.
> 
> Just kidding guys! I wish I had the discipline to wash my yak after every trip but I am far too lazy.


DON'T YOU EVER MAKE FUN OF MARTHA ,,ID GO TO JAIL FOR HER


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> DON'T YOU EVER MAKE FUN OF MARTHA ,,ID GO TO JAIL FOR HER


No need; we already know that she's willing to go there herself


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

As I've told the wife, "Don't worry, all those spiders blow out on the freeway."


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Not true, spiders are masters of hiding, you must get up close to ensure they have all been evicted. Sure way to make me scream like a little girl at the my little pony movie premier is to discover one of those eight legged hairy beasts from hell have decided to go fishing with me.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

chris1162 said:


> I keep mine pretty clean.


mmmm! fish patties!


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

Tom, 
Thanks for having my back!
Love,
Martha


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

YAK_THE_FLIPPER said:


> View attachment 234849
> 
> Tom,
> Thanks for having my back!
> ...










lol....


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

Rub -a-dub-dub... just joined the clean yak club!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I wish I had the time and weather to get mine dirty, its only seen water twice this Spring


----------

